# 5 X 8 Hardboard



## RandyPenn (Nov 27, 2011)

Does anybody know if hardboard is available in 5×8 sheets? I built and outfeed/assembly table and it's 5×8. I would like to put a hardboard top on it but not sure how a seam would work out.

Thanks
Randy


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

4×8 4×10. you could split a piece,then place a 1' strip down the middle.


----------

